# Mac Or Pc



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm just starting to think about upgrading our computer. The hard drive on our computer now is small and just about full along with very little ram and few other glitches. A friend of mine is hot on Macs and is just about to give up his windows based computer and buy one. I've heard good things about how easy they are to use, etc. but I'm so used to a pc and windows that I'm a little nervous about switching but will give it a try if I can gather enough info to convince me.

So here I am looking for the collective wisdom of outbackers and your experience, good or bad, with apple computers and how they stack up agains a windows based computer.

thanks,

Mike


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I think my next computer will be a Mac. They're more expensive, but they are really nice. I do have Linux setup for dual-boot with Windows on this machine - and I would switch to Linux permanently if it supported the peripherals (printer, scanner, etc.) that I use. The Mac is the best of both worlds; stability & security of Linux + support for peripherals.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

My husband is a computer guy and we have 3 computers . PC and laptops. If you are a gamer, you have to stick with Microsoft stuff, but if all you use it for is bill paying, web surfing, word processing, then you could go to Macs. Macs have more stability so they don't crash. That's about all I know about it.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have two Macs and three PC's. Personally, I do not see a reason to switch from what you are comfortable with. My PC doesn't crash any more or less than my macs. I do however, feel like the PC requires more "management" to keep it from crashing because the huge percentage of things that are designed to infect a computer generally assume the computer is a PC...

If I had to make an analogy, the PC is like a Ford/Dodge/Chevy and the Mac is like a BMW or a Porsche. They are really awesome but you better not mind spending more for *everything * associated with it. And the "parts" aren't as readily available or as widely marketed.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike, well I started off using a mac then moved on to Windows. For a while I was a volunteer and Microsoft MVP. Games, the windows platform currently is the only way to go. If you are into surfing, photos, music etc the Mac does great. If you can find a Mac store in your area and spend some time on a Mac. One of the stores I was at had ones setup just for people to play on, ask questions and see about switching over. The tough part is you are used to window layouts, control panel functions, etc... all that changes. Most likely now that the Mac is on the intel platform and able to run Windows I will buy a Mac when I upgrade. I haven't had major virus issues, but I'm tired of the slowness I find using Windows, the complete system crashes at times and frankly supporting Microsoft anymore than I have to. I've already made a total switch to using Firefox, Thunderbird and SunOffice/OpenOffice at home.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike it is easier to go from PC to Mac
Yes Mike they are real simple to use
All the computer parts are in the tv monitor So you don't have a separate tower to worry about 
There are less viruses out there for Mac then PC
Mike we have 2 mac and never had a problem with them
The only thing I can think of bad is the software there is not out there compared to PC
But then again it depends on what you're using it for
We haven't had any trouble getting software for what we want
And the newest one we love 
If you need anything else just let me know

Don


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is a website with great info on switching from windows to a mac.

If your in the market for a new computer then it's a good time to consider the switch. The macs come with some great software like iphoto, imovie, and idvd that make it easy to manage digital photos and movies. Macs also make it easier to keep a the system secure from virus and spyware. Setup and configuration is a little different the a Windows PC but it's not so different that you would be totaly lost. The new intel based macs can even run windows XP as a second OS if you need some of your old windows software. You can also run virtulizations software that will let you run windows xp as an application on mac OS X.

I fix problems on windows, OS X, linux, unix, and other operating systems all day at work. When I come home to read outbackers.com I want a PC I will not have to fix or work on. That's why I have a mac.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm a little biased towards Windows based PC's...I have 10 of them in my house at this point. They are very ease to network together and most of the interfaces (to other devices) are well thought out for a PC.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm just gonna nit-pick a little here...

PC means Personal Computer as we all likely know... which encompasses both desktop and laptop computers no matter which flavor of OS they are running!









Now, to declare my bias, I've never owned a Mac but I've never seen the point. With a little common sense (i.e. careful where you surf, don't open strange emails, run antivirus software - and keep it up to date - and know what software should be running on your PC) I've never been infected with a virus or had a serious computer 'crash' since my original 105MB hard drive bit the dust and I bought that first PC in 1992. (any serious computer problems after that were self-created







).

Macs are easy to use and quite reliable, but to me, you can't beat the fact that something like 90% of the world's computer users used Windows based PCs. The sheer volume of available software and knowledge make it a no brainer for me.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I currently own a iBook, iMac, and a dead Windows desktop. My new iMac allows simultaneous use of both MAC OSX and Windows XP. Two screens - one OS on each. I can open programs in both, operate on the network on both and move between to two without pause. My iBook has been indestructable- I rarely shut it down, just close a go. Three years without one issue. With the new intel based MAC chips and the full dual boot, I doubt that I will ever own a straight Windows machine again. I like being able to VPN into the office netwrok on the windos side and surf the web or read home email on the MAC screen. Gives a shole new meaning to expanded realestate.

Jared


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Mike:

I started with PCs back in the early 80s, but switched to Macs in the late 80s. Having been using Macs ever since and will never go back.

I work at state university. Most of the PhDs and MDs use Macs, while the administrators use PCs. The faculty like the Macs because they do better at graphics and math intensive programs. They are easier to use, crash less often, and have fewer virus issues.

To put it in perspective - campus computer use is about 50% Macs and 50% PCs. We have a dozen service persons to handle PC problems. How many people are needed to service the Macs? One!!!

And, if ya gotta use Windows - well, Macs do that too, now - often faster than comparable PCs.

Yes, 90% of the world uses a PC, but that's primarily a cost issue.

Get a Mac...you'll never go back!

GenesRUs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

I am a Mac fan from way back in the beginning (Mac 512, circa 1984). I was eventually forced to switch to Windows as my work required the use of AutoCAD, and AutoDesk was dropping support for the Mac at about that time.

There is not doubt in my mind that the Mac is a better platform (Sorry Jim!). Much more stable, and stronger in any graphics related application (Mac owns the desktop publishing world). That being said, the sad fact is that you just do not have the options - software wise- with the Mac that you do in Windows. If you can do what you want with a Mac, I would go for it. Otherwise, stick with your Windows based machine.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We've been going through this discussion in our house. Our 6 year old Dell PC will be replaced by a 17 inch iMac with an Intel Duo Core processor -- either during the Tennessee sales tax holiday in early August, or later in the year, probably November.

I'm tired of the constant updates and patches, both from Microsoft and my firewall/antivirus vendor Norton. We use the computer principally for photos, video, Internet and online banking. I can accomplish these tasks with a Mac. I went to the local Apple company store in Nashville this past Friday and gave the iMac a good workout. They are sweet!!!

Save yourself some bucks and buy a refurbished model; they have the same warranty as a new one.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GoVols said:


> either during the Tennessee sales tax holiday in early August,


You have a sales tax holiday? As in a period where you don't have to pay sales tax?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> You have a sales tax holiday? As in a period where you don't have to pay sales tax?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


TN and GA have one that I know of. AL is looking at one (i'm not sure if it has passed yet). Basically, there is no State sales tax for a weekend. It is up to the local governments to decide whether to charge thier tax.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That being said, the sad fact is that you just do not have the options - software wise- with the Mac that you do in Windows.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 Doug,

Luckily that is not a big deal anymore. With the dual doot systems you can run any or as many OS as you want. There are windows gamers running on the new MACs because of the excellent graphics.

Cost is certainly not prohibitive either. I purchased a 17in iMAC with 2GB ram, 30GB iPOD, HP 3-in-1 printer and MS office for MAC: Total cost 2187.26 - 330 in rebate, final cost $1857. Not too bad.

Jared


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm a little biased towards Windows based PC's...I have 10 of them in my house at this point.


10!!! Holy Cow and I thought I was bad with 5 of them networked, wired and wireless in our house.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I'm a little biased towards Windows based PC's...I have 10 of them in my house at this point.


10!!! Holy Cow and I thought I was bad with 5 of them networked, wired and wireless in our house.
[/quote]

6 Pc's and 2 highly modified XBOX's on my home network. Get with it slacker.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm a computer guy, I broke dial-up networking (yes, I said dial up, I live in the sticks) on our home computer and it has not been booted up in probably a year. My wife has a dell laptop that she hardly lets me touch. I do everything I need at work.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

biga said:


> I'm a computer guy, I broke dial-up networking (yes, I said dial up, I live in the sticks) on our home computer and it has not been booted up in probably a year. My wife has a dell laptop that she hardly lets me touch. I do everything I need at work.


I live in the city and I only have dial up as well... Hey, it's free and we've both got smokin' fast internet access at work.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Katrina said:


> 6 Pc's and 2 highly modified XBOX's on my home network. Get with it slacker.


LOL... Oh I forgot my TiVo box is networked. Don't get my kids into wanting an Xbox... the PS2 is enough for now. Oh and my handheld is set to network to... I'm getting closer.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys, now I'm completely not sure what to do. I like the idea of running two OS's on the mac, looks like the best of both. Apple sure makes it easy to select a computer, either 17 or 20 inch and a few selections on ram and hard drive size. I went on Dell's site and there's so much to sort through and choose from.

Well, I'll continue to think on it and do more research,

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I'm a little biased towards Windows based PC's...I have 10 of them in my house at this point.


10!!! Holy Cow and I thought I was bad with 5 of them networked, wired and wireless in our house.
[/quote]

Yeah I thought we were bad with 4 computers going in the house









Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike if you do go with a Dell be advised that Dell is looking at doing away with a lot of their various discounts, etc. and going with one set price. I buy all Dell for work and its crazy trying to get prices. Sometimes better packages if you go through the small business vs. the home department too. Also, check Costco - we bought 2 Dell's from them great systems full 3 year warranty for cheaper than I could buy directly from Dell. When I had bought my 1st Laptop I had issues with it after about 5 months, Costco took it back (limit of 6 months) for a full refund - that is really hard to find.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

With Dell (and probably apple), check for educational discounts. If you, your spouse, or your kids are students or teachers, you may be able to get the discount. My wife bought her laptop last year and since she is a teacher, we saved a bit more. We only had to give the name of her school if I remember correctly.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Holy Cow a Mac v PC debate on a camping forum









Well here is my $.02. Go to Fry's and look at the software racks for a PC than look at the Mac racks, If you can find them. Now there are those who say that the newer Mac's will run PC software, Well that doesn't make sense, why pay a bundle for a Mac to run PC software. I've heard that the future Mac will be using Intel processors so I guess it is a PC wanabe.

I hear that Macs don't lock up that's not true they do lock up. The Mac has had hardware problems sense the get go, so the software might not lock up but the hardware does.

A late friend of mine was a software programmer, he was working for a company that made business software. He said that he hated programming for the Mac because it took 10 times longer to write code for the Mac and when it launched they sold 100 time more versions for the PC than the Mac so finally they stopped writing for the Mac.

As for the PC I have 6 of them all networked via WiFi my most used one is my Dell laptop. I never ever have a lock up, or crash. I don't care what some say Windows XP or NT is very stable. If you don't like Windows use Linix


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> I hear that Macs don't lock up that's not true they do lock up. The Mac has had hardware problems sense the get go, so the software might not lock up but the hardware does.


I have had Mac for years and never had one lock up on me

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I hear that Macs don't lock up that's not true they do lock up. The Mac has had hardware problems sense the get go, so the software might not lock up but the hardware does.


I have had Mac for years and never had one lock up on me

Don
[/quote]

My Son manages to lock up his Mac on a regular basis. i dunno how he does it, i never use it.
My XP machine has been running for years without a reboot or lockuo


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm a little biased towards Windows based PC's...I have 10 of them in my house at this point. They are very ease to network together and most of the interfaces (to other devices) are well thought out for a PC.


10 pc's...must be one in every room of the house!


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I wrote a 4 page explination of why I think a mac is a good choice and the relized that I'm to much of a geek and everybodies eyes would glaze over after the first paragraph. So here is a summary:

1. I manage over a 100 systems of various types at work and I choose a mac for home.

2. Much of what people know of macs is out of date and based on older mac technology.

3. The new intel macs let you run Windows XP and OS X, the best of both worlds.

4. If you compare like hardware macs are not really more expensive.

5. All of the software most home users need is available for macs and you can always reboot into Windows XP if you need to run some odd ball Windows software.

6. The software that comes with the mac is fantastic and lets the average user do some amazing things with movies and digital pictures.

8. You don't need to buy additional virus, spyware, or internet security software.

9. OS X is based on UNIX and is far more stable and secure then Windows XP.

10. They look cooler!

If any one wants the full 4 page explination I can email it to you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> You have a sales tax holiday? As in a period where you don't have to pay sales tax?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


TN and GA have one that I know of. AL is looking at one (i'm not sure if it has passed yet). Basically, there is no State sales tax for a weekend. It is up to the local governments to decide whether to charge thier tax.
[/quote]

Here in Oregon we have that holiday....uh...oh yea, every day of the year...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

biga said:


> You have a sales tax holiday? As in a period where you don't have to pay sales tax?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


TN and GA have one that I know of. AL is looking at one (i'm not sure if it has passed yet). Basically, there is no State sales tax for a weekend. It is up to the local governments to decide whether to charge thier tax.
[/quote]

Wow! I have never heard of that before. That's pretty cool.
I magine the car dealers, appliance stores, furniture stores, etc. do a bang up job on that weekend!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> You have a sales tax holiday? As in a period where you don't have to pay sales tax?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


TN and GA have one that I know of. AL is looking at one (i'm not sure if it has passed yet). Basically, there is no State sales tax for a weekend. It is up to the local governments to decide whether to charge thier tax.
[/quote]

Wow! I have never heard of that before. That's pretty cool.
I magine the car dealers, appliance stores, furniture stores, etc. do a bang up job on that weekend!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

No, Doug!!
WE WISH it applied to furniture, cars, etc. It only applies to clothing, school-related items and computers (think there's $1,000 limit on puter equipment). They also have it in FL. It's like the week before school starts back, to give people a break on buying school stuff for their kids. 
As far as the computer issue? My cousin's wife has an Apple laptop she bought that was refurbished and she loves hers. I have an HP pavillion mx70, with increased memory to 512. The XP has locked up on me a few times. My 21-yr-old has a Sony Vaio laptop and IT is sweet as sugar. LOVE that thing. He also has about $3,000 in his "gaming" computer (tower only!). I told him it will do everything but wipe your butt! I don't dare touch it!
Software to protect your computer? I use ZoneAlarm (free), AVG antivirus (free), Spybot Search & Destroy (free) and Ad-Aware (also free). I have subscribed to both Norton AND MacAfee, in the past, but found these are just as good, and my previous puter was taken down by a virus, while supposedly protected by MacAfee, and, yes, I kept my updates current.
Darlene action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here in WA we have those tax free shopping days too... its called drive to Oregon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> I'm a little biased towards Windows based PC's...I have 10 of them in my house at this point. They are very ease to network together and most of the interfaces (to other devices) are well thought out for a PC.


10 pc's...must be one in every room of the house!
[/quote]

Something like that....


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't take this as Mac bashing. (I'm an old Novell hack, so I have plenty of problems with MS.)

I often make Mac people mad when I say this, but I cringe when I here "You can't get a virus on a Mac". If it talks to other computers (even using a floppy disk), it can get a virus. The first computer viruses were programming exercises or research projects on Unix systems. Yes, most modern viruses target Windows systems, but the more people make the Mac claim, the more enticing it is for someone to write a nasty Mac virus. I am afraid that when a really nasty one comes out, there will not be the infrastructure and support ready to combat it. Also, with Macs now dual booting to XP, you are just increasing the odds that there is an easy way to attack the computer.

Off my soapbox now.

Both systems can be easy to use, stable systems if common sense and good judgement is used to manage them.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

The advantage I find with OS X is it is much easier to set up accounts that do not have admin privliges that are still very usable. This limits damage any virus or trojan horse could cause to a system to a single user account. On Windows XP most home users are using the admin account that has privilages to destroy the entire system.

When the first nasty mac virus appears I would wager that apple responds quickly with a solution of there own.



biga said:


> Don't take this as Mac bashing. (I'm an old Novell hack, so I have plenty of problems with MS.)
> 
> I often make Mac people mad when I say this, but I cringe when I here "You can't get a virus on a Mac". If it talks to other computers (even using a floppy disk), it can get a virus. The first computer viruses were programming exercises or research projects on Unix systems. Yes, most modern viruses target Windows systems, but the more people make the Mac claim, the more enticing it is for someone to write a nasty Mac virus. I am afraid that when a really nasty one comes out, there will not be the infrastructure and support ready to combat it. Also, with Macs now dual booting to XP, you are just increasing the odds that there is an easy way to attack the computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Good article on the topic. Switch to Mac.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Here in WA we have those tax free shopping days too... its called drive to Oregon!


LOL you beat me to it


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> Here in WA we have those tax free shopping days too... its called drive to Oregon!


LOL you beat me to it








[/quote]

We have them here also and we don't have to leave the state









Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

SoCalOutback said:


> I wrote a 4 page explination of why I think a mac is a good choice and the relized that I'm to much of a geek and everybodies eyes would glaze over after the first paragraph. So here is a summary:
> 
> 1. I manage over a 100 systems of various types at work and I choose a mac for home.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Mac had to add windows and intel so they could sell their computer.

I managed more than 150 computers at my last job and not one of them was a Mac. Most were dual processor xeon's.

If you want you can run Unix, QNX, Linex, or Windows. Lets face it a Mac is no longer a Mac it's just another PC just give it some time and it won't even run OS X.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> Sounds like Mac had to add windows and intel so they could sell their computer.
> 
> I managed more than 150 computers at my last job and not one of them was a Mac. Most were dual processor xeon's.
> 
> If you want you can run Unix, QNX, Linex, or Windows. Lets face it a Mac is no longer a Mac it's just another PC just give it some time and it won't even run OS X.


I think your wrong. Over time nobody will run windows on the other intel hardware. Why would you if you can run the better OS


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You have a sales tax holiday? As in a period where you don't have to pay sales tax?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


TN and GA have one that I know of. AL is looking at one (i'm not sure if it has passed yet). Basically, there is no State sales tax for a weekend. It is up to the local governments to decide whether to charge thier tax.
[/quote]

Wow! I have never heard of that before. That's pretty cool.
I magine the car dealers, appliance stores, furniture stores, etc. do a bang up job on that weekend!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

The Tennessee Sales Tax Holiday is the first weekend in August. For three days sales tax is not collected on clothing, school supplies and computers. There is a single item limit of $100 on clothing and school supplies, and a $1500 limit on computers.

Oregon Camper: yes, we have a sales tax, but we have NO STATE INCOME TAX!


----------

